# grinds my gears!



## Gunner (Aug 4, 2010)

it grinds my gears when i come back to load up and there is someone sitting on the ramp fishing, looks at me like im wrong, and slowly pulls in his poles in as i sit there and wait. i dont mind if you fish there, hell i do it sometimes, but i make sure i pull my poles in as soon as i see someone coming close to the ramp.



what grinds yalls gears


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yep, Or even better yet when they just move to the side and leave there lines out. Or when that old man who got a new outboard 2 years ago who still sets there with truck and boat in the water for 20 minutes while trying to figure out why his johnny wont start. Hook the lesh up and get out of the way old man. I see the same guy 3-4 times a week cause we go to set and check our lines at about the same time.I am glad the guy wears his safety lanyard but come on, I have probably waited on him 15 times this year.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 4, 2010)

Once I was loading the boat on the trailer and had a fellow cast between my trailer and the boat as I was approaching. I did not stop. He became very upset when I hit his line. He calmed down as soon as I stepped onto the dock to "talk some sense into him".


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 5, 2010)

Kids swimming at the ramp does it for me. :evil:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah that whole white trash swimming-hole at the ramp pisses me the eff off. Go to a beach, you worthless :evil: :!: :?: [-X


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 5, 2010)

The one lake where I night fish has a crew that sets up at the only ramp open after dark. Lanterns, headlamps and lighted bobbers, oh yeah, of course bells on their rods as well. They are there every night from around 11 pm until at least after 3 am

They never say a word when i launch or come in but you figure since we run into each other so many times they might try fishing 10 feet to the left or right.

Oh yeah, i run over that damn lighted bobber every time!


----------



## JMar650 (Aug 5, 2010)

Went to a small no gas motor lake last week and had to wait for almost 20 minutes for the Amish that were swimming there to move their buggies so I could get to the boat landing. It is a small parking lot and they had almost 20 buggies, mostly in front of the landing. At least they offered me some apple pie while I waited for them to hook up their horses.


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2010)

JMar650 said:


> Went to a small no gas motor lake last week and had to wait for almost 20 minutes for the Amish that were swimming there to move their buggies so I could get to the boat landing. It is a small parking lot and they had almost 20 buggies, mostly in front of the landing. At least they offered me some apple pie while I waited for them to hook up their horses.


 :LOL2: :LOL2: 


Captain Ahab said:


> Lanterns, headlamps and lighted bobbers, oh yeah, of course bells on their rods as well. Oh yeah, i run over that damn lighted bobber every time!


 :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 5, 2010)

We have them here also,but mostly on the rivers.Public access only averages around 50-100yds around the ramp,and the ramp is always the best access to the river.SOOOO,they set up right on the ramp.Grills,coolers,towels for sunbathing,etc.Makes you just want to back down the ramp over everything,espesially when they give you that "How dare you inconvienence us" attitude.I call them "RAMP RATS".


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 5, 2010)

Im slowly finding out from all your all posts that my backwoods pit fishing seems more friendlier, I have never had to wait on someone to move for me to launch, they pick up as soon as they see me coming if they are camped in the way, most of the boaters coming in will tell ya where the fish are biting today. and the best is no jet skis, :LOL2: 


Only time I've had any issues have been on the big waters like KY lake and Cumberline river, but thats been some time back. I've been sticken to the pits for the last 3+ years only.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 5, 2010)

next time it happens ill make sure to get my boat as far up on the trailor as possible before i start cranking. he always casts back out right behind me. hopefully i take his line right into the tree roots. nothings worse than reriggin a perfect catfish line bc of a snag


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 5, 2010)

So far I haven't had any problems at ramps, but I am still a relative newbie.....


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 5, 2010)

JMar650 said:


> Went to a small no gas motor lake last week and had to wait for almost 20 minutes for the Amish that were swimming there to move their buggies so I could get to the boat landing. It is a small parking lot and they had almost 20 buggies, mostly in front of the landing. At least they offered me some apple pie while I waited for them to hook up their horses.



Seriously? :LMFAO: :LMFAO: 



BaitCaster said:


> So far I haven't had any problems at ramps, but I am still a relative newbie......



Ditto that.

My biggest pet peave is the guys who live on the lake. They assume they are doing you a favor by letting you on their lake. They feel free to come well within casting distance, usually cutting between me and the area I'm fishing. It has gotten to the point, if I see a boat OR KAYAK! coming, I point the boat towards the where I'm fishing and start heading that way. Last time I did that, the kayaker still wanted to cut the weedline. I had to get my nose in the weeds before he turned to go around. He came so close, I could have slapped him with my pole. :evil: Don't think it didn't cross my mind to reach back to take a big cast - rip that frog right up in front of his nose at 100 mph - just to let him know he was too close. :twisted:


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 5, 2010)

One more item that gets me - the holier than thou fisherman who "NEVER, would keep a bass". Had a ramp 'nazi' tell me how (more than once) I need to make sure to put every bass back in "our" lake for others to enjoy. Get real :!: I keep fish once in a while. They taste good. 
I kept 6 bass this year and maybe 35-40 panfish - total, with all the different guys I go with and maybe 18 trips so far. If the guys don't bring anything back, the wife/mom is less willing to let them go next time :roll: 

And these same fishemen see nothing wrong with pulling 50 crappie out day after day or limiting on walleye. Whatever.

It grinds my gears!


----------



## gunny146 (Aug 5, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me what folks do sometimes. My favorites are the one that swim or fish right on top of or next to the very same sign prohibiting such behavior (really awesome when they are doing where there is a engraved sign). I usually just woop on up and back her down, almost got some clown's dog the last time. I guess it's not fault they can't read. 

I really try to get be as fast as posible when I launch, although I am inexperienced at it. It really gets my goat when you see a guy that has waited in line to launch his boat and he hasn't put the plug in, undone the transom straps, or taken the motor toter off. When he does get the boat in the water, he warms the engine and idles to the dock and ties off then finally comes back and moves the truck. I use a launch rope and the trolling motor, I may not look all cool but it takes me about 5 minutes from the time the trailer hits the water until I'm parking the truck.


----------



## bear7625 (Aug 5, 2010)

What grinds my gears is what I call " PONTOON BOAT COCKTAIL HOUR ". Picture this, It's a half hour before sunset and your sitting on your favorite structure. Just like clockwork you hear the pontoon boats leaving their docks for the sunset cocktail cruise. Now don't get me wrong, I have nothing against having a drink and enjoying the sunset. But WHY,when they have the whole lake, do they have to come within 10 feet from my boat and ask if i'm catching anything? I don't consider myself a violent person, but it makes me want to slap the little captains hat off his head and drink his martini! :twisted:


----------



## fender66 (Aug 5, 2010)

Gunner said:


> it grinds my gears when i come back to load up and there is someone sitting on the ramp fishing, looks at me like im wrong, and slowly pulls in his poles in as i sit there and wait. i dont mind if you fish there, hell i do it sometimes, but i make sure i pull my poles in as soon as i see someone coming close to the ramp.
> what grinds yalls gears



You nailed it. Happened to me late Sunday night in the dark. Then, I had to ask them to move their car so I could get my trailer down the ramp!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 5, 2010)

bear7625 said:


> What grinds my gears is what I call " PONTOON BOAT COCKTAIL HOUR ". Picture this, It's a half hour before sunset and your sitting on your favorite structure. Just like clockwork you hear the pontoon boats leaving their docks for the sunset cocktail cruise. Now don't get me wrong, I have nothing against having a drink and enjoying the sunset. But WHY,when they have the whole lake, do they have to come within 10 feet from my boat and ask if i'm catching anything? I don't consider myself a violent person, but it makes me want to slap the little captains hat off his head and drink his martini! :twisted:





:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 5, 2010)

Have had a couple of times with the knuckle-draggers (idiots) not getting off the ramp when trying to launch or land the boat, and they stand there and look at you like tney have no idea what I'm trying to do. The ones that really get to me, are the ones that want to stand pretty much right next to you when you're bank fishing, and they walk up and start fishing right next to you when there's plenty of open bank around the lake. _Then_ they want to talk to you, after encroaching on my fishing space. I'm not there to talk.


----------



## Deadmeat (Aug 5, 2010)

What grinds my gears are people who change their baby at the ramp and then leave the dirty diaper in the parking lot. I watched this happen a few years ago when a woman changed a baby, pitched the loaded (and I mean LOADED) diaper in the parking lot with a trash can not more than 30' away, and then proceeded to get in the boat with her husband and head upriver. I always carry nitrile or latex gloves with me in case I come up on a traffic accident so after they left I put them on, picked up the diaper, unfolded it, and then proceeded to smear the contents all across the windshield of their SUV. By the time I was finished it looked like the windshield of an off-road racer who had just hit the largest of mud puddles. I then put the diaper under the windshield wipers and left a sticky note saying, "You forgot this."


----------



## Gunner (Aug 5, 2010)

Deadmeat said:


> What grinds my gears are people who change their baby at the ramp and then leave the dirty diaper in the parking lot. I watched this happen a few years ago when a woman changed a baby, pitched the loaded (and I mean LOADED) diaper in the parking lot with a trash can not more than 30' away, and then proceeded to get in the boat with her husband and head upriver. I always carry nitrile or latex gloves with me in case I come up on a traffic accident so after they left I put them on, picked up the diaper, unfolded it, and then proceeded to smear the contents all across the windshield of their SUV. By the time I was finished it looked like the windshield of an off-road racer who had just hit the largest of mud puddles. I then put the diaper under the windshield wipers and left a sticky note saying, "You forgot this."


well played sir


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Not much grinds my gears. Im pretty laid back and easy going.

However, What gets me po'd in an instant is rude people who blantely try to take advantage of someone else.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 6, 2010)

JMar650 said:


> Went to a small no gas motor lake last week and had to wait for almost 20 minutes for the Amish that were swimming there to move their buggies so I could get to the boat landing. It is a small parking lot and they had almost 20 buggies, mostly in front of the landing. At least they offered me some apple pie while I waited for them to hook up their horses.



That 20 minute wait was a bargain for an Amish apple pie!

I try to remain patient. My favorite place to fish is in a county park where there is a dog park and a major bike trail so in addition to people fishing and swimming off the dock there are also dogs swimming and bikers cooling off. The dock isn't specifically posted "no fishing from dock" as many MN DNR docks are so it's hard to get POed at them. I think people who aren't boaters also sometimes just don't get it that the dock is really there to launch boats. And, then there are those who are just plain idiots It seems that more and more people struggle to have access to water, at least here in MN. Thirty five years ago when I fished the rivers on the north shore of Lake Superior it was already hard to get access. State law allows legal passage along a river bank but often there was no way to get to the bank without trespassing, rappelling over the side of the river gorge or coming in at the mouth. Everybody's trying to get to the water and I'm glad to make the compromise to have public access to it even if it means having to occasionally deal with the least of god's children. Besides, they're everywhere - the highway, the mall, the grocery store - everywhere. Take a deep breath, try to subdue your urge to kill them and let it go. There is a mighty river of the thoughtless and idiotic out there and you're just swimming upstream.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 12, 2010)

Right on Dead Meat. That is foul and disgusting. People think they own everything, and others owe them something.


----------



## pamountainman (Aug 13, 2010)

People who pull out in front of me, causing me to brake hard, when nobody is behind me, then they want to make a left turn a 1/4 mile down the road, and they wait for the car that is a 1/2 mile away. :evil: 

People who litter, we have 4 dumpsters at work, but the boat launch must be a better place to dump trash...I started a program with the PA fish commision where if there is any possible way to trace it back to the scum ie:receipt,plate#,2 eye witnesses, we fine them, which has a $300 max penalty in PA.


----------

